# DOVPO Topside Dual released Yesterday.



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/1/19)

The Topside has been extremely well received by squonkers all over the world.

The Topside Dual (dual battery) is here. Take a look at the video by the designer "The Vapour Chronicles". 

He also announced a *Premium version* which will be released in a couple of months with a redesigned HiHi chip and higher grade materials.

Looks like another winner !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/19)

Thanks for sharing this @Puff the Magic Dragon 
Looks very interesting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (2/1/19)

Hmmm... between this and the Pulse Dual... I like the look of the Pulse Dual more... but this one is more convenient for refilling.
It's a waiting game for either though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/1/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Hmmm... between this and the Pulse Dual... I like the look of the Pulse Dual more... but this one is more convenient for refilling.
> It's a waiting game for either though.




I'm still waiting for the Delta Kit from Vaporesso which I won as a prize in a competition. 

I suggest that you take a look at that as well. It has a revolutionary easy fill system and push to squonk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan (2/1/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Hmmm... between this and the Pulse Dual... I like the look of the Pulse Dual more... but this one is more convenient for refilling.
> It's a waiting game for either though.


Some vendors in SA have the Pulse Dual already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (2/1/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Some vendors in SA have the Pulse Dual already.


Do you know which vendors have it? I have not yet been able to find.


----------



## vicTor (2/1/19)

very happy with my single Topside, had to get used to the weight though, this dual will be a tad heavier, not a con for me though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan (2/1/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Do you know which vendors have it? I have not yet been able to find.


@BumbleBee has 2 in stock on their website. https://vapeguy.co.za/vandy-vape-pulse-dual-220w-squonk-mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/1/19)

Ok let me through a spanner in the works aswell. I bought a Nikola Niagara yesterday. Did not even research it, but it was such good deal, just bought it. Also onoy used it now since late evening yesterday, so cant really know if I like it.
But weight wise it weight 220g, not made from plastic. Topside is 190g and is single battery vs dual of Nikola.
The Rsq is one of the smaller regulated single batt squonks, think its a tad smaller than the Pulse. So here some size comparisons between rsq and dual Nikola.



So will use it a bit to give better feedback, but for now I like it. I put one of the rsq's 8ml bottle is, it fits(just). Been vaping 12ml of juice on it allready and battery meter stil about 60% full. But the best so far is how it sits in your hand. Actually swopped around and press fire button with finger and squonk with thumb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan (2/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok let me through a spanner in the works aswell. I bought a Nikola Niagara yesterday. Did not even research it, but it was such good deal, just bought it. Also onoy used it now since late evening yesterday, so cant really know if I like it.
> But weight wise it weight 220g, not made from plastic. Topside is 190g and is single battery vs dual of Nikola.
> The Rsq is one of the smaller regulated single batt squonks, think its a tad smaller than the Pulse. So here some size comparisons between rsq and dual Nikola.
> View attachment 154999
> ...


If the Nikola uses a Tesla chip it should be really good.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/1/19)

CTRiaan said:


> If the Nikola uses a Tesla chip it should be really good.


That I wont know. It only has wattage control, and thats the only thing I use anyway. Know the rsq can do temp control etc, but never used it.


----------



## CTRiaan (2/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> That I wont know. It only has wattage control, and thats the only thing I use anyway. Know the rsq can do temp control etc, but never used it.


Some reviewers seem to think it has some connection with Teslacigs.

Could just be the name, Nikola Tesla.


----------



## Huffapuff (2/1/19)

In his review, the Vapor Chronicles guy says the new topside improves battery performance - but the batteries are in series. Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't that only give more power? Batteries need to be in parallel to increase duration, no?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/19)

Huffapuff said:


> In his review, the Vapor Chronicles guy says the new topside improves battery performance - but the batteries are in series. Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't that only give more power? Batteries need to be in parallel to increase duration, no?



I don't think so @Huffapuff 

In series, the amp limit is the same as one battery (voltage doubles)
In parallel, the amp limit is doubled

But in both configurations, you basically share the power between the two batteries so two batts should last a longer duration than just one batt

@CTRiaan , am I understanding this correctly?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CTRiaan (2/1/19)

Silver said:


> I don't think so @Huffapuff
> 
> In series, the amp limit is the same as one battery (voltage doubles)
> In parallel, the amp limit is doubled
> ...


@Silver , that is how I understand it as well.

On a regulated mod series or parallel does not matter, but having 2 batteries will increase the run time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/19)

Thanks @CTRiaan 
That is useful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (2/1/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I'm still waiting for the Delta Kit from Vaporesso which I won as a prize in a competition.
> 
> I suggest that you take a look at that as well. It has a revolutionary easy fill system and push to squonk.




Got some time on my hands so hopefully will do a review of the Delta in the next few days.....


----------



## vicTor (4/1/19)

https://www.ave40.com/dovpo-topside-dual-squonk-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (4/1/19)

The dual is very nice. I like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

